# What are the top.of the line led lights??



## NYC

I like to hear some of your suggestions on the best leds...

Since build my led is gone, what others are comparible??


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi NYC,

Yes, BML is gone....it is a shame but hydroponics is more lucrative.

I purchased a Fluval Fresh & Plant 2.0 after substantial research. Why?

Here is a thread with my review.


----------



## debbielight7

I've read good reviews of the Finnex Ray 2 and the Finnex Planted Plus LED lights. I purchased a Current USA Satellite Freshwater Plus LED light, which I really like but is for low light plants. However, Current USA also has the Satellite Plus Pro, which was developed for higher light demanding plants. Ecoxotic E-Series Full Spectrum LED lights have a lot of special features such as adjustable color spectrum and adjustable timer programming functions, like gradual sunset and sunrise settings. Some people like the AquaRay LED lights.


----------



## micheljq

Aquaray (Grobeams 600 & 1500 for freshwater) have the best warranty i know of, 5 years if registered with them.

Fluval has 3 years warranty in Canada, cannot tell for USA. 

Michel.


----------



## BruceF

I have a current satellite, an ecoxotic e series and a finnex planted plus. The finnex is the best light in that group. I would say most of the "features" of these lights are a waste of time and money. Except perhaps for the built in timer.


----------



## AKnickolai

I have not owned any of them other than the Fennix. If I was going to buy one today it would be a Fennix Planted + or Beamswork. I don't like or trust the fiddly controllers they ship with a lot of lights these days.

The manufactured LED lights that offer those features in a robust package are pretty damn expensive (Kessil, Radion etc.). GroBeam lights look pretty cool, but I've never seen one in person and they are still somewhat pricey.

If you have the tools and desire, I still think the best bang for your buck is DIY. With all the nice looking heat sink options out there from companies like MatersLED and groupbuyLED (steve's LED's has some great sales right now on LED drivers and control equipment) it makes it even easier for a DIY'er to have a nice finished looking product. The plus side being if something breaks, you already know how to fix it.

I like tinkering and building stuff, so it's DIY for me all the time when it comes to LED's.


----------



## micheljq

To reply to AKnickolai, i own 2 Grobeam 600 and i am really happy with them.

I have one Finnex Ray 2 DS and one Beamswork. I did retire the Beamswork (old 2nd gen) and the Finnex is just used now as a supplemental light, good for viewing. My tank is somewhat deep, 24".

Michel.


----------



## watercrayfish

Fluval Plant 2.0 !!!!


----------



## junglefowl

How about Kessil LED?


----------



## Bucha

After extensive research on LED aquarium lighting, I found that most fixtures do not emit in deep-red 650-660nm region, which is necessary for chlorophyll. Instead, they emit 620-630nm, which looks very bright to human eye, but is absolutely useless for plants. To the best of my knowledge, only Finnex FugeRay Planted+ have red LEDs emitting 660nm band. 
I have purchased the Finnex and recorded the full emission spectrum, which is shown as olive-colored trace in the attached picture. The red trace is the emission of LVJING LED Plant Grow Light Corn Light Bulb sold on Amazon.
While Finnex should definitely increase the number of red LEDs in the fixture, it is the best I could find so far.


----------



## StrungOut

Micmol is pretty decent
pros
brightness
auto
timer
dimmer

cons
no on off switch
too many blues
controller takes a little time to learn

I really like the light for my scenario


----------



## Michael

Bucha, welcome to APC and thank you for a very interesting post! Which brands and fixtures did you compare before settling on the Finnex? BTW, several members of our club use Finnex with very good results, including me.


----------



## Bucha

Thank you, Michael! I am new here, and before posting negative comments on brands that people seems to like, I need some hard evidence. I plan to go to a local aqua shop and ask them to let me to record spectra of the brands they carry. If they let me, I will post the spectra.


----------

